# Photo Id in Australia



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello World!


It has been like 5 days here and did many things in Melbourne such getting to know CBD, streets, markets, etc..... I applied for Medicare and TFN but I'm stuck with the Photo-ID thing... 

I have no driver's license even from my country. I'm on a low-spending budget and paying only for necessary stuff, so a driver's license is out of question till I get a job. I was wondering what are my other Photo-ID options? Would not getting a driver's license affect me over the long-run? (For instance, not having a de-facto Photo-ID may cause problems with DIAC when applying for citizenship)


I would really appreciate any response


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Passport, driver's license, are OK for photo ID

Some jobs may require a driving license...it will usually be mentioned on the job listing.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

There's Keypass but that's $55. There's also the proof of age card which is $10 http://www.justice.vic.gov.au/wps/w...people/justice+-+alcohol+-+proof+of+age+(pdf) (it's a photo ID card but not sure if it would be suitable for your needs, check out the link though to find out).

If you're here on a PR visa you've got 4 years until you can apply for citizenship, I'm pretty sure you'd have sorted out something (or got your drivers licence) by then!

It's worth spending the money on an ID card, it'll be surprising how much you'll need it when you first move over (and I never liked the thought of carrying my passport around with me all the time).

Dolly


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

how costly is driving license?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

It'll depend on which State you're living in but for VIC all details are on the VicRoads website.

Licence fees : VicRoads

Dolly


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

it is costing like 100 bucks or less.. you really should get it .. worthy investment.


----------



## Funshots (Jun 16, 2011)

*Photo id?*

Get a Postal Id


----------



## BornToLove (Apr 26, 2011)

Dolly said:


> It'll depend on which State you're living in but for VIC all details are on the VicRoads website.
> 
> Licence fees : VicRoads
> 
> Dolly


My Candian driver's licence will be vaild for the length of the visa (457). Would it be helpful if I got an Australian one?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Have a look on the transport departments website of the state you're moving to to see what they say but in Victoria there is no requirement for someone on a temporary visa to get a full australian driving licence.

Overseas drivers - licences : VicRoads

Dolly


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

BornToLove said:


> My Candian driver's licence will be vaild for the length of the visa (457). Would it be helpful if I got an Australian one?


Do north americans have to be re-trained to drive on the other side of the road? I hear it's the number one cause of death for overseas north americans.


----------



## BornToLove (Apr 26, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Do north americans have to be re-trained to drive on the other side of the road? I hear it's the number one cause of death for overseas north americans.


The website Dolly posted says those with Canadian licenses don't need to do a road test (but need to complete a written test. etc). We're relocating to Victoria so i took a good look. I didn't look for Americans though 

The whole driving on the other side of the road thing scares me. I'm not a confident driver to begin with, so everything being 'backwards' I’m really not sure I even want to drive. I'll have my daughter in the car so that's a huge source of my fear. I've been thinking if we do get a car (we're still debating the expense) I might look into lessons.


----------



## FromAustoAuz (Jun 27, 2011)

Does anyone know if license restrictions in the US carry over to your new driver's license in WA? Or, if you have a fresh start?

Thank you!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

US Drivers license converts readily to AU and I think you just need to do the computer test. But you will be pretty agitated if you just go out driving just like that. It takes about 3-4 hours to get used to the lane thing (i.e. you need to adjust your spacing in the lane to the the middle about 1-1.5 ft). Then you have to get used to looking at BOTH sides before turning as your mind wants to look one way and the traffic is coming from the other way first. And the joys of roundabouts, just remember like all ways stops but in a clockwise direction, the traffic from the RIGHT gets right of way AND anything in the circle gets right of way.

The way I trained was I converted my license first then I did NOT drive for 1 yr while I got used to looking at opposite directions, THEN I got a car, and drove in parking lots for the day like a granny and practiced parking alot in there. 

I do the same adjustment now when I visit the US but takes about 1-2 hours to get used to it again.

Hint for US conversion, get a duplicate of your US drivers license made before you get here as AU will punch a hole in the US drivers license you show them. 

That way you can keep both licenses going for a while, easier than going to the US and re-doing all that DMV stuff again.


----------



## FromAustoAuz (Jun 27, 2011)

Amaslam,

Thank you for the answer. Based on your response, is it safe to assume that if your license is suspended in the US, it would be suspended/or unavailable in the WA? Thank you.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Well they don't share info between countries. So they just know what you have on you. A hole in your license would certainly indicate your license isn't valid.



FromAustoAuz said:


> Amaslam,
> 
> Thank you for the answer. Based on your response, is it safe to assume that if your license is suspended in the US, it would be suspended/or unavailable in the WA? Thank you.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Dolly said:


> Have a look on the transport departments website of the state you're moving to to see what they say but in Victoria there is no requirement for someone on a temporary visa to get a full australian driving licence.
> 
> Overseas drivers - licences : VicRoads
> 
> Dolly


Same here in Queensland.


----------

